# Post Your Voices



## Deja Vu

*Post Your Voices!*​ 


> How to post your voice:
> 
> First you need a microphone. Next you need a sexy voice. Well...Not really, but you can't be a mute. Then, you got to go to this site.
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> There press record, and post that url up here. Because well, I want to hear you.
> 
> So I shall start the thread off..


Me!


----------



## Conscience

... Won't sexual predators catch us easier if he knows what we sound like? :crazy:


----------



## Who

I would, but I really can't stand my voice, to be honest.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Hahaha! How are you going to get me to stop talking?

I hope you have some time. And maybe you should not stand too close to your speakers.

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

So I am curious. Do you think I sound more like an introvert?


----------



## Danse Macabre

Weeheehee, you caught me in a super hyper mood xD

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

And Pink, you already know it. But I have to tell you anyway, I think you're awesome ^_^


----------



## thefistofreality

This is I.

Also, I was going to say kudos on that sexy accent but I was interrupted, I apologize. D:


----------



## Immemorial

I'm not going to be surprised if no one can actually understand me. Most people outside of Scotland can't usually. I sound bizarre... 

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## Nomenclature

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

There's my bloody voice. :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86

It's short and not great - Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## skycloud86

DarkestHour said:


> I'm not going to be surprised if no one can actually understand me. Most people outside of Scotland can't usually. I sound bizarre...
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


I can understand you - where in Scotland are you from?


----------



## Immemorial

skycloud86 said:


> I can understand you - where in Scotland are you from?


Glasgow.

And why didn't you say more!? you have one of the cool English accents. :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86

DarkestHour said:


> Glasgow.
> 
> And why didn't you say more!? you have one of the cool English accents. :tongue:


I might make a longer one at some point. I'm from Lancashire, and my accent is that of the central part of the county more or less.


----------



## pinkrasputin

FiNiTe said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> There's my bloody voice. :tongue:


Lol. I can relate to Dory sooooo much too! 

"Just keep swimmin'..."


----------



## skycloud86

OK, here's me reading my poem "Our Twelve Mutual Friends" - Our Twelve Mutual Friends, a Life fanfic - FictionPress.com

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

(Sorry about the rather loud breaths, I don't know why that comes out so loud).


----------



## bionic

This is mine. And no it's not a robot! 

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## entropy

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vLQewYkd0wSnjB6BO


----------



## Danse Macabre

FiNiTe said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> There's my bloody voice. :tongue:


*
OMG!!! Hehe!!!! You sound sooooo cool, like so much fun to be around xD*


----------



## Efthalia

Hiya!

I said the word "yeah" too many times, but I'm tired of recording over again.


----------



## L'Empereur

^ Are you Hispanic or Asian?


----------



## Efthalia

Asian. Do I sound like I spoke Spanish?


----------



## Azura Nova

Don't have a microphone but I just wanted to say that you all have very sexy voices. That is all XD


----------



## Omnipotent

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## entropy

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## Nomenclature

entropy said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


I love how it's always the INFJs who don't know what to talk about.


----------



## Keno

i present to you the voice of keno


----------



## MysticFae

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

Wee! lol


----------



## kiwigrl

Omnipotent said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


It was a bit muffled but are you Australian? You sounded like it.


----------



## Essay

_Books on Tape_ OR _The Tale of the Unfortunate Scorpion_ (poor guy :crying

If you like my voice enough maybe I'll say some words of my own (or more of other people's (or sing even!)).


----------



## OctoberSkye

Short, just saying hi.

And just for the hell of it,

Reading Bukowski, The Crunch.


----------



## Efthalia

Essay said:


> _Books on Tape_ OR _The Tale of the Unfortunate Scorpion_ (poor guy :crying
> 
> If you like my voice enough maybe I'll say some words of my own (or more of other people's (or sing even!)).



Oh, wow, I approve.


----------



## OctoberSkye

Essay said:


> _Books on Tape_ OR _The Tale of the Unfortunate Scorpion_ (poor guy :crying
> 
> If you like my voice enough maybe I'll say some words of my own (or more of other people's (or sing even!)).


You have a soothing, calm voice. It's nice. :happy:


----------



## kiwigrl

Essay said:


> _Books on Tape_ OR _The Tale of the Unfortunate Scorpion_ (poor guy :crying
> 
> If you like my voice enough maybe I'll say some words of my own (or more of other people's (or sing even!)).


I think you have a good story telling voice. I like the little pronounciations that give away your country of birth.


----------



## Essay

kiwigrl said:


> I think you have a good story telling voice. I like the little pronounciations that give away your country of birth.


If you know enough about celtic language distribution in my country, you can even narrow me down to a region when i say words like "milk" and "melting". roud:


----------



## skycloud86

Me reading part of Homage to Catalonia.

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

(In the following, I am reading part or all of the national anthems of those countries)

Me trying to read in French 

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

Me trying to read in Russian

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

Me trying to read in Italian

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

Me trying to read in Japanese

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

Me trying to read in German 

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

Me trying to read in Spanish

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

Me trying to read in Arabic (Egyptian)

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

Me trying to read in Finnish

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## bionic

Yeah... give it to the INTP to give you a detailed vocaroo list!


----------



## AirMarionette

Gobbledygook: 

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## NightSkyGirl

AirMarionette said:


> Gobbledygook:
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


Oh I loved listening to that, I must say. Very pleasant. roud:


----------



## Essay

Excerpts from Christian Bök's _Eunoia_. (I'm having waaay too much fun doing this.)

Chapter A

Chapter E

Chapter I

Chapter O

Chapter U (the hardest chapter not to drop the F-bomb while reciting)

So, yeah! I need more ideas. Uh... requests? :laughing:


----------



## Nostalgic

DarkestHour said:


> I'm not going to be surprised if no one can actually understand me. Most people outside of Scotland can't usually. I sound bizarre...
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


I love your accent roud:


----------



## EvanR

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

there ya go

I love your voice Finite


----------



## jack in the box

Calvaire said:


> I did a video instead and Just so you know I HATE my voice :X
> 
> YouTube - voiceeee


yooouu're soooo sweet sounding :3


----------



## Slider

First try:

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## feefafo

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

I hope you're happy.
:dry:


----------



## energeticelephant

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

This is me! Talking to PerC! :tongue:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Slider said:


> First try:
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


Dude, you talk WAY too much. :laughing:



energeticelephant said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> This is me! Talking to PerC! :tongue:


Hahaha. I totally love how ENFPs are never at a loss for words. :happy:


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Why do I get the impression, that you'd rarely have to ask an EF type, what's on their mind? lol Only after I've run through something, very thoroughly, in my head, am I ready to discuss it. At that point, it's more like I'm talking at people, than to them.


----------



## Lord Vash

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## pinkrasputin

Big bad wolf said:


> Why do I get the impression, that you'd rarely have to ask an EF type, what's on their mind? lol Only after I've run through something, very thoroughly, in my head, am I ready to discuss it. At that point, it's more like I'm talking at people, than to them.


I think long and hard before I discuss it with others.


----------



## Immemorial

feefafo said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> I hope you're happy.
> :dry:


Ya'll be trippin' dat voice be sick.

Translation: Your voice really isn't crap in the slightest.
Sounds better than mine anyway.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vcL0rlQ5Y1lJj7ujl

*I hope this works.*


----------



## skycloud86

assbiscuits said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> *I hope this works.*


You've got a great accent.


----------



## negativnein

skycloud86 said:


> Me reading Estonian -
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


+1

It's stuff like this that remind me that Estonia is not actually an imaginary country.


----------



## KaylRyck

hemoglobin said:


> vocaroo | record and send voice emails
> 
> lol totally out of my comfort zone.
> 
> Lots of 'and's :/


Omg its a fellow Aussie!!!!


----------



## limelight3

I say "um" a lot....but I blathered the whole time. ugh. :frustrating: I'm a dork.
Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


Okay, I sound so dumb in that one, so here's me reading aloud.
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vctlNvNjYfJUi6ivB


----------



## CrabHammer

Hmm, is there a way to post mp3s? I promise to edit and replace this with my own voice when I get a chance.

EDIT: So I hope this works.
Penn State Glee Club - Track 17.mp3
This is me singing with the ol' college barbershop quartet. I'm the lead/melody. I'll get one of me talking up too.


----------



## Darkestblue

OctoberSkye said:


> Short, just saying hi.
> 
> And just for the hell of it,
> 
> Reading Bukowski, The Crunch.


Eargasm. I'm such a sucker for calm, feminine voices. I could listen to you talk all day.

I'd love to show you all my sexy man voice, but I'm afraid I don't have a mic.


----------



## Little Frog

Crazy beatboxing skills
Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## entropy

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## jack in the box

limelight3 said:


> I say "um" a lot....but I blathered the whole time. ugh. :frustrating: I'm a dork.
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> 
> Okay, I sound so dumb in that one, so here's me reading aloud.
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


awwww you're so cute ahahahah
and the thing about minnesota is so true, i went there to see family friends this summer and they were like
"YOU WANN SUM PAAAAPPP DONCHA NO" and i'm like whaaaat is pop and they're like "O SORRY I MEEN SOOOOODA"


----------



## limelight3

frannieulo said:


> awwww you're so cute ahahahah
> and the thing about minnesota is so true, i went there to see family friends this summer and they were like
> "YOU WANN SUM PAAAAPPP DONCHA NO" and i'm like whaaaat is pop and they're like "O SORRY I MEEN SOOOOODA"


:blushed: haha thanks. I'm a nutjob is what I am. I'm impressed you listened to the whole thing. I tried listening to it just now and I couldn't do it. eh. I laughed really hard when I read about the 'soda' vs. 'pop'. It's so true!! Too funny. :laughing:


----------



## weka

MikeAngell said:


> Warning, to everyone who can't listen to depressing shit, don't listen to this.
> 
> Link.


It had the opposite effect on me. You say it's depressing, your posting rank says you're an enthusiast. I enjoy irony :crazy:

Hopefully this will work:

MVI_2163.mp4 video by stuffuwant - Photobucket


----------



## Darkestblue

OctoberSkye said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


why hello thar to you too.:wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin

geGamedev said:


> I couldn't think of anything to say, so this happened: Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails :dry:
> 
> Meh


Okay, that was a little bit HOT. And since when are INTJs so wordy? :tongue:



APPLES said:


> I guess I sing when I don't know what to say...
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


Wtf? Why do we ever question if we are INFPs. So NOT!



OctoberSkye said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


Omg!! You're so adorable, adorable, adorable!!! 



weka said:


> It had the opposite effect on me. You say it's depressing, your posting rank says you're an enthusiast. I enjoy irony :crazy:
> 
> Hopefully this will work:
> 
> MVI_2163.mp4 video by stuffuwant - Photobucket


Oh. My. God. Are you a kiwi? Let me hear you say "fish and chips" please. Someone is sexaaaaaaay..... Was totally NOT expecting that!

This makes me miss vent so much :sad: I wants to play and talk. :crying:


----------



## pinkrasputin

weka said:


> It had the opposite effect on me. You say it's depressing, your posting rank says you're an enthusiast. I enjoy irony :crazy:
> 
> Hopefully this will work:
> 
> MVI_2163.mp4 video by stuffuwant - Photobucket


Wait. You said your vowels right. :angry: That was a let down. :sad:

Omg. I am totally going to attack your wall. I miss my Kiwi friend so you shall be his proxy. :happy: Jk.


----------



## OrangeCounty

pinkrasputin said:


> Wtf? Why do we ever question if we are INFPs. So NOT!


I usually only breakout into song mid-sentence around people I'm really comfortable with though! It just so happens I feel fairly comfortable in front of my computer screen.  Yeah...pretty sure I am a solid E at this point. Haha.


----------



## jack in the box

MikeAngell said:


> Warning, to everyone who can't listen to depressing shit, don't listen to this.
> 
> Link.


thank you sir, i enjoyed that very much.

also http://vocaroo.com/?media=vqFsfKut1ocZraa65


----------



## Hemoglobin

deleted...


----------



## pinkrasputin

hemoglobin said:


> deleted...


Okay. Um.. so that was a tease Hemoglobin. I was all excited when I saw you posted in the thread. Then I come here and *poof* nothing. :sad:


----------



## Hemoglobin

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay. Um.. so that was a tease Hemoglobin. I was all excited when I saw you posted in the thread. Then I come here and *poof* nothing. :sad:


BAH!

Fine fine... (pesky woman:tongue

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

I made this to cheer one of my friends up around 3 months ago.... I was dared to post it but then chickened out.


----------



## pinkrasputin

hemoglobin said:


> BAH!
> 
> Fine fine... (pesky woman:tongue
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> I made this to cheer one of my friends up around 3 months ago.... I was dared to post it but then chickened out.


That is freaking awesome!! A kick ass accent and a kiddy song to boot! Ha. I love it.


----------



## SyndiCat

Nostalgic. Reminds me of my aussie friend, damn forgot his name. He was a bit of a racist, and loved beemers, other than that he was a good guy.


----------



## OrangeCounty

geGamedev said:


> MOAR!!
> 
> There was a "normal voice" recording before this one. Here's attempt #2: Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> #3: Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


I liked attempt #1 the most. You should totally talk like that on a regular basis!


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

Ask me talk about something and I will talk some more! :crazy:


----------



## skycloud86

lylyness said:


> Click!
> 
> Hamlet soliloquy. Cuz why not.


I'm going to do this as well.

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

I'm copying this neat idea

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

I'm reading (not very well) a couple awesome Dylan Thomas poems.


----------



## kiwigrl

weka said:


> It had the opposite effect on me. You say it's depressing, your posting rank says you're an enthusiast. I enjoy irony :crazy:
> 
> Hopefully this will work:
> 
> MVI_2163.mp4 video by stuffuwant - Photobucket


Ahhh a familiar accent! You sound so much like alot of kiwi guys I know. I will have to find a mic in this house and add another kiwi accent to this thread. :happy:


----------



## Azura Nova

Haha incredibly boring, I had no idea what to say: Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

I should have just talked in french the entire time, would have been more interesting ^^


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

xToXiCx said:


> Haha incredibly boring, I had no idea what to say: Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> I should have just talked in french the entire time, would have been more interesting ^^


it's hard isn't it? 

I could tell you were from quebec straight away :happy:


----------



## Azura Nova

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> it's hard isn't it?
> 
> I could tell you were from quebec straight away :happy:


Haha really? People mock my accent and the way I say things at school =P, but they're all anglophones so... 

I love your jumble of accents by the way ^_^, it's quite charming!


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

xToXiCx said:


> Haha really? People mock my accent and the way I say things at school =P, but they're all anglophones so...
> 
> I love your jumble of accents by the way ^_^, it's quite charming!


it's weird that quebec anglophones would mock you ... I mean, most people aren't anglophones in montreal. There is nothing mockable about your accent btw (silly people). I got mocked for my french accent - compared to how people speak french here, it's pretty different.

ahahah thanks, it's different I guess :wink:


----------



## Darkestblue

heart: I remember you saying that you thought you had an annoying voice or that someone was making fun of you for your voice or something. That's crazy balls. I love your voice!

toxic: You should totally do one in French.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

jinamuro said:


> heart: I remember you saying that you thought you had an annoying voice or that someone was making fun of you for your voice or something. That's crazy balls. I love your voice!
> 
> toxic: You should totally do one in French.


yeah, that was the chef in a relatively high end restaurant who decided to single me out and tell me I had an annoying voice. it sort of hurt to be honest. Thank you - that means a lot me after that incident 

and about toxic: seconding the motion


----------



## Azura Nova

jinamuro said:


> toxic: You should totally do one in French.


French-ed 

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

xToXiCx said:


> French-ed
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


you have a _lovely_ accent and you articulate so clearly. stupid people.


----------



## geGamedev

APPLES said:


> I liked attempt #1 the most. You should totally talk like that on a regular basis!


I'm pretty sure my voice wouldn't be able to handle that 24/7 lol. Not to mention I can't pronounce R's that way, which could cause problems. :dry:

With a bit of practice I may post other vocal contortionist recordings... Maybe... Probably not though... >_>


----------



## OrangeCounty

geGamedev said:


> I'm pretty sure my voice wouldn't be able to handle that 24/7 lol. Not to mention I can't pronounce R's that way, which could cause problems. :dry:
> 
> With a bit of practice I may post other vocal contortionist recordings... Maybe... Probably not though... >_>



This is my possessed by some male demon voice: 

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

I swear to god this is me! :crazy: I officially have no life people...I spend my weekend nights posting demon voices online...


----------



## geGamedev

APPLES said:


> This is my possessed by some male demon voice:
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> I swear to god this is me! :crazy: I officially have no life people...I spend my weekend nights posting demon voices online...


ROFLCOPTERS! Awesome! XD


----------



## OrangeCounty

geGamedev said:


> ROFLCOPTERS! Awesome! XD


I use this voice for picking up guys...who can resist a male demon named APPLES?


----------



## geGamedev

APPLES said:


> I use this voice for picking up guys...who can resist a male demon named APPLES?


Oh yes, all the guys are into that. Why wouldn't they be? :tongue:

I'm trying to imagine the voice of a female demon (besides succubus) and nothing comes to mind. Demon voices seem to all be male... or witch-like.

That said, meeting someone willing to use that kind of voice would be instantly more interesting than someone intent on being "normal". :wink:


----------



## Darkestblue

APPLES said:


> This is my possessed by some male demon voice:
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> I swear to god this is me! :crazy: I officially have no life people...I spend my weekend nights posting demon voices online...


:crazy: I didn't know gollum had any family members.


----------



## OrangeCounty

jinamuro said:


> :crazy: I didn't know gollum had any family members.



No relation that I'm aware of... It is possible that's who I've been possessed by though...


----------



## geGamedev

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## skycloud86

APPLES said:


> This is my possessed by some male demon voice:
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> I swear to god this is me! :crazy: I officially have no life people...I spend my weekend nights posting demon voices online...


That was really funny.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

geGamedev said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


You sort of remind me of one of those voices that Noel Fielding can do. (a very good thing in my mind, btw)


----------



## Jazibelle

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vzhpxoIDPM3SHkOUY


----------



## Jazibelle

Jazibelle said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


+ french version
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMZVC2sD3HR8eD7QA


----------



## Azura Nova

Jazibelle said:


> + french version
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


Awesome! French-Canadians are invading the thread


----------



## geGamedev

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> You sort of remind me of one of those voices that Noel Fielding can do. (a very good thing in my mind, btw)


Thanks! =)

I'll have to look him up later this week. I don't recognize the name off-hand.


----------



## viva

I don't have much to say tonight, and I don't like my voice very much, so I just read something. Props if you recognize it, though 

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## geGamedev

vivacissimamente said:


> I don't have much to say tonight, and I don't like my voice very much, so I just read something. Props if you recognize it, though
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


It sounds like you rushed through the punctuation/pauses. That said, I like your voice! :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86

MikeAngell said:


> @skycloud86 In case you're interested I updated my post above. If you are, I hope it can be of some value to you.


OK, thanks.


----------



## Hemoglobin

Nova said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> I swore because I dopped something...


:shocked: Another Australian!


----------



## beth x

Nova said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> I swore because I dopped something...


ooooh love your voice Miss Nova! 

I finally did that name change without doing a real silly name


----------



## MissyMaroon

*Bored ENFP just for you guys!*

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## peterbreter

No, I am not drunk...

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## Darkestblue

Nova said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> I swore because I dopped something...


You can add mumbling and slurring to the list of reasons why you believe you may be an INFP.:tongue:


----------



## Punchabearinnamouf

This is me:
Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


Special guest appearance by The Movie Man:laughing::
Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## Galaris

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## BlissfulDreams

I was trying to be expressive, but I just sound sad. :mellow:
Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## sesiotrot

_Sorry, the requested media could not be found._

Argh a pox on both your houses Vocaroo.


----------



## error

I almost exclusively use my laptop in libraries. Maybe I will go to one of the conference rooms and try this one of these days. Or I could make a link to a song I've done vocals on... I'm going to find a thread for posting music now I suppose.


----------



## Fizz

sesiotrot said:


> _Sorry, the requested media could not be found._
> 
> Argh a pox on both your houses Vocaroo.


That's what it has for all the voices I try to click and listen to :crying:


----------



## sesiotrot

Do do! Associating voices with forum anonymity is fascinating. To me at least.


----------



## Fizz

sesiotrot said:


> Do do! Associating voices with forum anonymity is fascinating. To me at least.


Same here. I'm on here frequently and would like to know at least what people sound like if they don't show what they look like.


----------



## sesiotrot

Could we hear yours?


----------



## L'Empereur

sesiotrot said:


> Could we hear yours?


Could we hear yours?


----------



## sesiotrot

L'Empereur said:


> Could we hear yours?


Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails I laughed near the end as I said boner. Your turn!


----------



## Fizz

sesiotrot said:


> Could we hear yours?


I don't have an input device for that :frustrating: Once I have one, I'll share my voice.

And yours worked BTW, the others still don't. I guess the recording expires.


----------



## rememberthisusername

sesiotrot said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails I laughed near the end as I said boner. Your turn!


jesus christ thats one hot american accent!


----------



## Promethea

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5368444/temp/Untitled.wma
:crazy:


----------



## rememberthisusername

Promethea said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5368444/temp/Untitled.wma
> :crazy:


awesome voice (yeh i'm a brit we don't meet too many americans) but you sure laugh a great deal! high as a kite?


----------



## Promethea

rememberthisusername said:


> awesome voice (yeh i'm a brit we don't meet too many americans) but you sure laugh a great deal! high as a kite?


Perpetually amused. Which is a lot of the reason I posted it. People think that I'm typically ser biz and pissed off, but I'm usually giggling. XD


----------



## timeless

It's just the Tyson effect.


----------



## Promethea

timeless said:


> It's just the Tyson effect.


How dare these boxers challenge me with their primitive skills? It makes me angry. They're just as good as dead.


----------



## timeless

I felt that Promethea was using her head illegally. I told the admins I wasn't getting any help, so I went back to the streets. I cannot defend it, but it happened.


----------



## sesiotrot

rememberthisusername said:


> jesus christ thats one hot american accent!


Thanks, Australian haha. 


Promethea said:


> Perpetually amused. Which is a lot of the reason I posted it. People think that I'm typically ser biz and pissed off, but I'm usually giggling. XD


*~*~*Ƹ̴Ӂ̴Ʒ Your voice is very lovely.  ♫ I wish there were clearer ways to convey prosodic features too other than that in this post. ☂ Ƹ̴Ӂ̴Ʒ~*~*~


----------



## rememberthisusername

sesiotrot said:


> Thanks, Australian haha.
> 
> *~*~*Ƹ̴Ӂ̴Ʒ Your voice is very lovely.  ♫ I wish there were clearer ways to convey prosodic features too other than that in this post. ☂ Ƹ̴Ӂ̴Ʒ~*~*~


haha oh crap. I've made that mistake before to an auzzies face... eek.


----------



## sesiotrot

rememberthisusername said:


> haha oh crap. I've made that mistake before to an auzzies face... eek.


Haha it must not have had bearing on how much people like you since you have twice the thank yous that you have posts. P-o-p-u-l-a-rrrr.


----------



## rappf

[Uh, yeah. Something like this.]


----------



## chookie

I recorded this last year for some online friends and still have it uploaded to my Dropbox so I thought I might as well give this instead of fumbling for something to say.  I hope no one minds that it's being read. 

Read this article to see why I did it: 1,300 ways to say the same thing | Education | The Guardian

And here is my *voice*.


----------



## skycloud86

chookie said:


> I recorded this last year for some online friends and still have it uploaded to my Dropbox so I thought I might as well give this instead of fumbling for something to say.  I hope no one minds that it's being read.
> 
> Read this article to see why I did it: 1,300 ways to say the same thing | Education | The Guardian
> 
> And here is my *voice*.


Just did that myself - Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails.


----------



## sesiotrot

chookie said:


> I recorded this last year for some online friends and still have it uploaded to my Dropbox so I thought I might as well give this instead of fumbling for something to say.  I hope no one minds that it's being read.
> 
> Read this article to see why I did it: 1,300 ways to say the same thing | Education | The Guardian
> 
> And here is my *voice*.


Argh cultivated Australian accents are beautiful to listen to.


----------



## chookie

sesiotrot said:


> Argh cultivated Australian accents are beautiful to listen to.


Is my accent that obvious or did you see from my profile info on the left? :/


----------



## sesiotrot

chookie said:


> Is my accent that obvious or did you see from my profile info on the left? :/


The accent might have only been obvious to me because I'm Australian aha.


----------



## Aspera

I also recorded the prewritten paragraph that people have been mentioning from the British accent speech archive project (even though I'm not British). Here it is:

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## sesiotrot

Aspera said:


> I also recorded the prewritten paragraph that people have been mentioning from the British accent speech archive project (even though I'm not British). Here it is:
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


You have a pretty and assertive voice.


----------



## Coccinellidae

My first try

My second try (speaking my national language)

Speaking some Russian with strong accent


----------



## White River

Fira said:


> My first try
> 
> My second try (speaking my national language)
> 
> Speaking some Russian with strong accent


That fiddled my diddle.

http://rapidshare.com/files/450058486/Blue_Ocean_Voice.mp3


----------



## Aspera

sesiotrot said:


> You have a pretty and assertive voice.


Thankyou 



Fira said:


> My first try
> 
> My second try (speaking my national language)
> 
> Speaking some Russian with strong accent


Are you Russian? I think you sound French when you speak Russian. It's a great accent!


----------



## sesiotrot

Blue Ocean said:


> That fiddled my diddle.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/450058486/Blue_Ocean_Voice.mp3


Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
*'Omega not zeta being...' Though as a mathematician you likely already knew.


----------



## Coccinellidae

> Are you Russian? I think you sound French when you speak Russian. It's a great accent!


I'm not Russian but yup, even though I hear Russian at least 3 times a week my accent is terrible...or not. Haha.. Well.. I'm not my Russian's teacher pet for sure. ;P
But thank you


----------



## blit

I stumbled on a few words. :crazy:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@sesiotrot you sound totally charming


----------



## blit

I gave it another try.


----------



## sesiotrot

Muck Fe said:


> I gave it another try.


Hahaha. It sounds as though your voice is invariably sarcastic, awesome.


----------



## blit

Everyone sounded as if they enjoyed themselves while reading sensational works of art. Why shouldn't I join in the fun?


----------



## sesiotrot

Muck Fe said:


> Everyone sounded as if they enjoyed themselves while reading sensational works of art. Why shouldn't I join in the fun?


Ahaha. Does your voice always sound sarcastic? I've observed it with most INTPs I know.


----------



## blit

It certainly does not.


----------



## sesiotrot

That's a shame.


----------



## Solluna

_Just reading my poem called Someday. /: It's pretty bland. XD_

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## pageofadiary

Muck Fe said:


> I gave it another try.


haha kesha lyrics


----------



## Disfigurine

Lie to me

Okay, major warning ahead of time:
My mic is really poor quality and it's kind of loud...static...
Fortunately for me, you will never know for certain if I'm THAT bad of a singer or if it is just the mic xD

Either way.. sorry 

I really should have stuck to talking like everyone else >_>


----------



## rappf

*Reprise.*

Okay. Geekery:

I made an extremely short clip of me imitating Ichigo from Bleach.

(I have a similar raspy quality to my voice, so I thought, _'Why not?'_ Oddly enough, though, the imitation is of higher register than my regular voice...)

I say, "Sor'ya wakatte'nee yo."


----------



## Fizz

Belua said:


> Lie to me
> 
> Okay, major warning ahead of time:
> My mic is really poor quality and it's kind of loud...static...
> Fortunately for me, you will never know for certain if I'm THAT bad of a singer or if it is just the mic xD
> 
> Either way.. sorry
> 
> I really should have stuck to talking like everyone else >_>


It makes you sound really old time-y.


----------



## Disfigurine

Fizz said:


> It makes you sound really old time-y.


You got me, the truth is...
I'm from the old time-y past.


----------



## Fizz

Belua said:


> You got me, the truth is...
> I'm from the old time-y past.


I knew it. Everyone thought I was crazy!

I could tell you have a good singing voice but the mic decided to be a jerk.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Belua, damn, hot voice....who ever said you couldn't be in a band?!


----------



## Disfigurine

Fizz said:


> I knew it. Everyone thought I was crazy!
> 
> I could tell you have a good singing voice but the mic decided to be a jerk.


Yeah, that was... the mic... all the mic's fault... not my crappy voice... at all 
<_<

Hey don't tell my secrets, though. No one else knows I'm from the old time-y past yet!


----------



## Fizz

Belua said:


> Yeah, that was... the mic... all the mic's fault... not my crappy voice... at all
> <_<
> 
> Hey don't tell my secrets, though. No one else knows I'm from the old time-y past yet!


If you really want to show us how truly bad your voice is, get a better mic. We like to feel better about ourselves :tongue:

If I had a mic, I might not want to upload my voice. It's weird sounding when recorded.


----------



## Disfigurine

Thank you @mars6988

You're just being nice!

I'm gonna duck out of this thread now :s


----------



## Disfigurine

Fizz said:


> If you really want to show us how truly bad your voice is, get a better mic. We like to feel better about ourselves :tongue:


Haha yeah mic is the last financial investment on my priorities, but I'll be sure to post a better quality clip if I ever improve my technologies.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Belua , no, I'm not just being nice.
I've been hoping you'd appear in this thread, since you're...well, my fave person on PerC.

I don't know how to just be nice, me be Russian


----------



## Disfigurine

@mars6988 Is your voice posted in this thread at all? I didn't go through all the pages.
I was hoping to just sneak in and out of this thread without being noticed xD


----------



## Kr3m1in

No, my voice is not on this thread, as i don't have a microphone, or if i do, i'll need to do some serious looking. I was looking for old band vids/audio to show you since you're curious, but i didn't go so far as to contact my crazy ex for themrather stay out of that pond.

you still owe me that phone call though


----------



## Disfigurine

mars6988 said:


> No, my voice is not on this thread, as i don't have a microphone, or if i do, i'll need to do some serious looking. I was looking for old band vids/audio to show you since you're curious, but i didn't go so far as to contact my crazy ex for themrather stay out of that pond.
> 
> you still owe me that phone call though


If you manage to find any vids/audio to share without having to contact the ex, lemme know


----------



## PlushWitch

@Belua : stop talking in a negative way about your voice NOW!!! xD Your voice is great!!!!! End of the discussion! 
Blahblahblah...I'm a breath, speech, and voice teacher (blahblahblah) and I can here where it is the microphone's fault. And that's afaict (maybe the microphe has covered some faults... ;P) always the case. I don't know what you're expecting of yourself. But your voice as such is really lovely and you don't need to be a "specialist" to hear that. x)


----------



## Disfigurine

Sorry! Thank you! Am just overly self-critical and a tiny bit shy 

Man I've drawn way too much attention to myself now.
Someone else post a voiceclip.
Kthnx.


----------



## Mister_Blue91

Well, I am a vocalist so I can post a link to one of my covers on youtube. : p
It's not amazing quality(I'm working on getting better recording equipment) but, have a listen if you would like!


----------



## SyndiCat

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ----


----------



## sesiotrot

Mister_Blue91 said:


> Well, I am a vocalist so I can post a link to one of my covers on youtube. : p
> It's not amazing quality(I'm working on getting better recording equipment) but, have a listen if you would like!


You sound a lot like Disturbed, it was awesome. I wish I could match the caliber of you and Belua. 


Belua said:


> Lie to me
> 
> Okay, major warning ahead of time:
> My mic is really poor quality and it's kind of loud...static...
> Fortunately for me, you will never know for certain if I'm THAT bad of a singer or if it is just the mic xD
> 
> Either way.. sorry
> 
> I really should have stuck to talking like everyone else >_>


SDnbfjdshfdshfdsf!!! You never said you could sing! It's clear underneath the microphone you're _amazing_. Some voices hit an esoteric heartstring which kind of makes your heart ache. I haven't heard it outside opera and small gigs. Maybe the quality's lost with the level of audio modification on album versions. 


Solluna said:


> _Just reading my poem called Someday. /: It's pretty bland. XD_
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


Pretty! It has a very appealing vulnerability. 


SyndiCat said:


> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ----


If they yell and forfeit, it counts as a win.


----------



## SyndiCat

sesiotrot said:


> If they yell and forfeit, it counts as a win.


7, 8, 9, 10 ----


----------



## interconnectedness

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

It's hard to think of something to say. Probably should have quoted something.


----------



## White River

@interconnectedness It sounded a bit like an Ulster accent to me to start off with! That is, until your 'but' reminded me of Alan Shearer :tongue:



sesiotrot said:


> If they yell and forfeit, it counts as a win.


You know, your innocent vocal tone masks the disturbing thoughts that must go on in your head...
It reminds me a little of Ann Marie Calhoun.


----------



## sesiotrot

SyndiCat said:


> 7, 8, 9, 10 ----


Wuhever, I'd still win. :angry:


Blue Ocean said:


> @interconnectedness It sounded a bit like an Ulster accent to me to start off with! That is, until your 'but' reminded me of Alan Shearer :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, your innocent vocal tone masks the disturbing thoughts that must go on in your head...
> It reminds me a little of Ann Marie Calhoun.


I wrote most of what I was going to say because disturbing thoughts don't come easily. :angry: I waited until people left the room.  Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails Edit: Dsfnbjdsfndsjf yuck. I purposely tried to sound saccharine. 


interconnectedness said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails
> 
> It's hard to think of something to say. Probably should have quoted something.


English accents


----------



## White River

sesiotrot said:


> I wrote most of what I was going to say because disturbing thoughts don't come easily.


:sad: My duodenum would kick your ass. And I heard the beginnings of evil laughter which you tried to cut off at the end. I'm on to you...


----------



## sesiotrot

Blue Ocean said:


> :sad: My duodenum would kick your ass. And I heard the beginnings of evil laughter which you tried to cut off at the end. I'm on to you...


I'd listen to confirm either way but can't tolerate the clip. Create a diversion, it's my birthday.


----------



## SyndiCat

sesiotrot said:


> Wuhever, I'd still win. :angry:


Winning means prize, so what would you want to win?


----------



## sesiotrot

SyndiCat said:


> Winning means prize, so what would you want to win?


MY BIRTHDAY PRESENT. Give me my birthday present.


----------



## SyndiCat

sesiotrot said:


> MY BIRTHDAY PRESENT. Give me my birthday present.


----------



## blit

Nostalgic Thanks will be awarded to those who can sing:


----------



## BryterLayter

this is my singing voice .enjoy.


----------



## Eylrid

Two Lumps
Please call Stella


----------



## White River

Eylrid said:


> Two Lumps
> Please call Stella


Nice! US versus England... let's get it on...
I don't do literature, so here's some behavioral economics:

http://rapidshare.com/files/452081274/BO_Voice.mp3


----------



## jdmn

I'm just putting my effeminate, childish voice in saying interesting details of a english learning book. Don't laugh at my voice, I'm so thin-skinned about it!! 

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## blit

jdmn said:


> I'm just putting my effeminate, childish voice in saying interesting details of a english learning book. Don't laugh at my voice, I'm so thin-skinned about it!!
> 
> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


 That's a lot of noise. I thought I was entering hell.


----------



## jdmn

Yes I don't know why this computer always puts a lot of noise.


----------



## Anamorphique

Messed up accent, random stuff.
Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## Anamorphique

@jdmn I had my speakers turned all the way up!


----------



## jdmn

I'm so sorry Ana !! I know how ugly is when a big noise pops up after silence.

FOR EVERYONE: Before clicking my voice recording, turn down the volume a lot or don't click.


----------



## Anamorphique

Blue Ocean said:


> Nice! US versus England... let's get it on...
> I don't do literature, so here's some behavioral economics:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/452081274/BO_Voice.mp3


Interesting content as well.


----------



## Disfigurine

Brother and I yelling at each other.

Dum-dum


----------



## The_World_As_Will

was too lazy to create an account and thought this would be easier... from an old video I made a month or maybe more ago


Part 1







Part 2 (wouldn't upload properly to youtube so I used vimeo) 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Raichan

My voice

Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Fizz

Raichan said:


> My voice
> 
> Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


You're adorable.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Russian

this recording thing made my English sound unintelligible..so have this


----------



## PlushWitch

Kr3m1in said:


> Russian
> 
> this recording thing made my English sound unintelligible..so have this


Oh man...my Russian's really gone bad...all I understood was something about "love" and "how much (do?) you drink" (and about the latter I'm not even sure if I'm right. :crazy. I guess I have understood some more tiny things. But that's all I can remember.


----------



## Kr3m1in

PlushWitch said:


> Oh man...my Russian's really gone bad...all I understood was something about "love" and "how much (do?) you drink" (and about the latter I'm not even sure if I'm right. :crazy. I guess I have understood some more tiny things. But that's all I can remember.


I was going to claim I was talking about beef & broccoli if anyone asked, but I guess that's out now...truthfully, it's not easy syntax or easy semantics, so I'm impressed even by glimpses of understanding


----------



## Disfigurine

Truthfully, I didn't understand any of it. Felt like I _almost _could.
I liked listening to it, though


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Belua.. i recorded my English and i couldn't even understand what I was saying and i was like, no, these poor people, rather speak a language they don't speak


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Kr3m1in said:


> Russian
> 
> this recording thing made my English sound unintelligible..so have this


whoa you're all russian and stuff. hahah I knew it intellectually but now I'm a complete believer 

jk jk jk hahah


----------



## Azura Nova

Kr3m1in said:


> Russian
> 
> this recording thing made my English sound unintelligible..so have this


I wish I spoke Russian.. It's a seductive language, in a spy kind of way =D


----------



## Kr3m1in

xToXiCx said:


> I wish I spoke Russian.. It's a seductive language, in a spy kind of way =D


haha yeah, I get that a lot;P I can teach you a word a day


----------



## snail

Just today I finished a song I had been working on based on a recurring dream from my childhood. It includes a spoken word part and a little random howling in the background, if you are curious about my voice.


----------



## Skum

@snail, holy moly that's disturbing!
But also awesome in a trippy way. Plus your voice is pleasant to listen to.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@snail this should include an lsd warning..or a general drug one..

very cool though...in an under your skin & haunting sort of way;P


----------



## SyndiCat

@shtm Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## blit

snail said:


> Just today I finished a song I had been working on based on a recurring dream from my childhood. It includes a spoken word part and a little random howling in the background, if you are curious about my voice.


Nevermind, this is entering hell.


----------



## silmarillion

@SyndiCat
The only thing I'm sure I understood was "sexig dialekt". :laughing: But I like your voice!


----------



## SyndiCat

@shtm I said "I wish I had a sexy dialect, but unfortunately, I'm not a 'Bergenser' (From Bergen)."


----------



## Coccinellidae

SyndiCat said:


> @shtm Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails



Thank you for giving me an ear-orgasm, lol.


----------



## silmarillion

SyndiCat said:


> @shtm I said "I wish I had a sexy dialect, but unfortunately, I'm not a 'Bergenser' (From Bergen)."


Oh, now I get it. It was "Bergenser" that confused me. Haha.


----------



## Eerie

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## Worriedfunction

Eerie said:


> Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


Well I didnt think that your voice would be deep, but I did expect some crazy voice changed version or perhaps a mic that distorts what you say so that you would sound more....*Eerie roud:.*


----------



## Eerie

Worriedfunction said:


> Well I didnt think that your voice would be deep, but I did expect some crazy voice changed version or perhaps a mic that distorts what you say so that you would sound more....*Eerie roud:.*


lololol, maybe if my bf brings his mic I can, his can do those weird voice effects stuff 


oh the fun I could have xD


----------



## alyssa_

Don't have a recording of myself talking but here's my mediocre singing voice.

Sing For Absolution [acoustic | incomplete] by glarbinator on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Vaan

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMxp6COJpd3yiSmZU


----------



## OffTheBooks

glarbinator said:


> Don't have a recording of myself talking but here's my mediocre singing voice.
> 
> Sing For Absolution [acoustic | incomplete] by glarbinator on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Nice cover!
It made me want to post some stuffz.

Here's a folk track I just recorded, with much credit owed to whiskey and cigarettes for the sound of my voice on this track. I wanted to make up for my horrible webcam mic settings on my video of myself, so I used the same mic, but wrapped it up properly, since I didn't need the camera this time around.




Otherwise, if you like punk rock, here's a rough track recording of my last punk band, before one of our members had to move to the bay, in 2011.



Hopefully, one of those tracks is enjoyable or plucks a heartstring, for ya. If so, let me know. I have plenty of songs. :tongue:


----------



## Richard

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

The content is somewhat lacking, but there you go.


----------



## Who

I've decided to record myself reading some morally upstanding advice.

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails


----------



## Sina

@Eerie! Re-post your voice! 

The link doesn't work anymore.


----------



## prplchknz

Vocaroo | Voice message

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wQddyusZBj


----------



## Happy about Nothing.

Animals, sidewalks and parking lots.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

Vocaroo | Voice message

This is my friend and I goofing around. I'm the one yelling like a hyena about my $waggin $killz. xD


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

prplchknz said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


Aw, don't be so hard on yourself! (


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I actually have a terrible cold at the moment, and my voice sounds more nasal than usual.

Vocaroo | Voice message

I may redo this once my voice is metaphorically back on it's feet.
I sound very southern on this despite living in the north my entire life.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

scott said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## L'Empereur

Smileygirl said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> This is my friend and I goofing around. I'm the one yelling like a hyena about my $waggin $killz. xD


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

L'Empereur said:


>


It truly is a moving song. 

"I have more swag than you." the inner core of my self confidence is bursting at the seams. "My swag is better because I have a ton of swag." What a beautiful paradoxical statement; it holds so much deeper meaning. It's saying, although my swag is not competent, I still am happy! "I rotate my hair in circular motions!" I'm speechless! It's implying the arts of rotating are more complex than they poetically show themselves! 

*Cheesy sarcasm meter explodes again*

Lol I had to do that xDDDD


----------



## Who

For those of you who don't frequent the ENFP board, I'll go ahead and post this here as well:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Indigo Aria

Vocaroo | Voice message

My microphone is terrible, and I think I sound gross for a 21 year old girl, but hey, it works


----------



## Faygo

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ibPpByQRj1
>.<


----------



## skycloud86

Here's my voice, I'm saying a common paragraph used on websites relating to accents.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Eerie

Vocaroo | Voice message

hope this works  excuse my awkwardness.


----------



## Paradox1987

Vocaroo | Voice message

So yeah... that's me. I'm a bit ill though, my voice is usually a bit chirpier in tone.


----------



## Sina

@Paradox1987

Yeh aapke liye kuch shabd. Maene achi hindi bolne ka prayatna kia hae 

Vocaroo | Voice message

Get well soon!


----------



## Paradox1987

Boss said:


> Yeh aapke liye kuch shabd. Maene achi hindi bolne ka prayatna kia hae
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon!



Thank you so much 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0h1Yoh18trM - aap ke liye.


----------



## tangosthenes

Sorry for the sensitivity of the mic: Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## viva

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## PlacentaCake

Vocaroo | Voice message

It took me about 10 times... :blushed:


----------



## erica

Vocaroo | Voice message

:mellow:


----------



## Master Mind

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Kore

Master Mind said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


A well thought out message is beautiful but at the same time, we all love the spontaneity in this thread too! :kitteh:


----------



## Master Mind

airotciV said:


> A well thought out message is beautiful but at the same time, we all love the spontaneity in this thread too! :kitteh:


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## knittigan

@_Boss_ @_Paradox1987_ @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_

You guys have lovely voices. Nothing like I expected, but I like your voices a lot.

@_Master Mind_, you sound exactly like I thought you would. I admire your impeccable grammar.

Here's mine: Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Master Mind

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## petite libellule

Master Mind said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


LOL! I loved That! And @gingertonic I Loved yours too, very beautiful.


----------



## 7rr7s

Vocaroo | Voice message


My voice is fucked up. When it gets better I will make another recording that does it some justice!


----------



## Wellsy

Could've talked normally but thats no fun and I have nothing to say.Vocaroo | Voice message

Betty Botter bought a bit of butter.
The butter Betty Botter bought was a bit bitter
And made her batter bitter.
But a bit of better butter makes better batter.
So Betty Botter bought a bit of better butter
Making Betty Botter's bitter batter better


Shep Schwab shopped at Scott's Schnapps shop;
One shot of Scott's Schnapps stopped Schwab's watch.


----------



## tangosthenes

Diphenhydramine said:


> You know it.


I've had some...let's say.. extended encounters with diphenhydramine and it is an evil thing. Only irritability, sleepiness, and paranoia await you if you ride the benadryl train.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

tangosthenes said:


> I've had some...let's say.. extended encounters with diphenhydramine and it is an evil thing. Only irritability, sleepiness, and paranoia await you if you ride the benadryl train.


 I have never had an 'extended encounter.' Never summoned up the balls. A friend of mine used to like it though, and I always find the reports hilarious, so hence the name.


----------



## Kore

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> My voice is fucked up. When it gets better I will make another recording that does it some justice!


Excellent! Although, now I feel bad for liking your voice when it's "fucked up". :frustrating:


----------



## Kore

Paradox1987 said:


> @_Boss_, you have an epic 'flu voice! Though I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> This time when I post my voice I'm not going for the awkward "what am I going to say" style, so I'm going to read a passage from David Hume's "A Treatise of Human Nature".
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message



I'm sorry but that. was. _goddamn gold!_


----------



## StaceofBass

KindOfBlue06 said:


> My voice is fucked up. When it gets better I will make another recording that does it some justice!


I can't tell your voice is fucked up. You sound amazingly sexy to me as always. :wink:


----------



## petite libellule

@*KindOfBlue06* I didn't think it sounded fucked up at all! I thought you had a smooth voice 

@*Wellsy*That was awesome! You have a great laugh! Now I am having an even HARDER time trying to figure out what to say. 

Everyone has been so creative and spontaneous! I love this thread )


----------



## Stray_Arrow

When was this thread started??

At: Dasher and prancer and vixen and dixen....(LOL That's what I feel like...)
@GoodOldDreamer @SillaSY @ruth2ten @ohnoezitsjoez @Lady Lullaby ...and @ anyone else...(I couldn't remember any others atm) 


LOOK AT THIS!!? (LOL)


----------



## Lady Lullaby

Hmmm- weird double post


----------



## Lady Lullaby

Stray_Arrow said:


> When was this thread started??
> 
> At: Dasher and prancer and vixen and dixen....(LOL That's what I feel like...)
> @_GoodOldDreamer_ @_SillaSY_ @_ruth2ten_ @_ohnoezitsjoez_ @_Lady Lullaby_ ...and @ anyone else...(I couldn't remember any others atm)
> LOOK AT THIS!!? (LOL)


My Vocaroo

“You are the trip I did not take, you are the pearls I could not buy,
you are my blue Italian lake, you are my piece of foreign sky.


You are my Honolulu moon, you are the book I did not write,
you are my heart's unuttered tune, you are a candle in my night.


You are the flower beneath the snow, in my dark sky a bit of blue,
answering disappointment's blow with "I am happy! I have you!” 
― Anne Campbell

Song 1 Vocaroo

Song 2 Vocaroo


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

@_Lady Lullaby_, beautiful singing voice! roud: Are you in theater by any chance?


----------



## Lady Lullaby

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> @_Lady Lullaby_, beautiful singing voice! roud: Are you in theater by any chance?


Thank you kindly. Not since H.S. :tongue:


----------



## Dolorous Haze

Vocaroo | Voice message

I didn't know I had a microphone on my laptop. lol I wasn't sure what to say so I just recited "I Felt a Funeral In My Brain"...I probably should have picked something a little bit more cheery. haha


----------



## Cristy0505

I had this on youtube. I won't record these stuffs because my spelling aren't all that good, but by this you people can have an idea... 

(sorry for poor karaoke, I'm no singer I've recorded that for a friend who live another country some years ago)


----------



## Vibed

Vocaroo | Voice message

second song
Vocaroo | Voice message

And tell me my voice is sexy. :3

(It likely isn't.)


----------



## Sina

This is a spontaneous recording for @_KindOfBlue06_. Neruda, here I come. :laughing: I'll also mention a couple of you who might want to extract some amusement from Boss's messed up voice, a second time around (or for the first time ever :crazy: -- @_kaleidoscope_ @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ @_Paradox1987_, @_knittigan_, @_Ningsta Kitty_, @_Definitely_, @_koalaroo_, @_Ace Face_, @_Marlowe_, @_Swordsman of Mana_, @_Promethea_, @_Raichan_, @Maybe, @_dfoster_ (we talked about speaking style and instinctual variants long back, so here's something for you to analyze lol), @_holyrockthrower_, @_mushr00m_, @_Julia Bell_. I am attending a wedding here in Asia, and it's pretty fuckin loud outside and people honk like crazy. So, excuse the "noise". 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## petite libellule

Boss said:


> This is a spontaneous recording for @_KindOfBlue06_. Neruda, here I come. :laughing: I'll also mention a couple of you who might want to extract some amusement from Boss's messed up voice, a second time around (or for the first time ever :crazy: -- @_kaleidoscope_ @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ @_Paradox1987_, @_knittigan_, @_Ningsta Kitty_, @_Definitely_, @_koalaroo_, @_Ace Face_, @_Marlowe_, @_Swordsman of Mana_, @_Promethea_, @_Raichan_, @_dfoster_ (we talked about speaking style and instinctual variants long back, so here's something for you to analyze lol), @_holyrockthrower_, @_mushr00m_, @_Julia Bell_. I am attending a wedding here in Asia, and it's pretty fuckin loud outside and people honk like crazy. So, excuse the "noise".
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I loved it! Your voice us Incredibly provocative 
I've never heard Pablo NOT in English and I must say, 
I don't think it will ever be the same again ... beautiful <3


----------



## Ista

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Inspired by @_Lady Lullaby_, I too will post a recording of me singing a song. Prepare for mortification! :angry.s all of that noise you hear in the background is my dog refusing to sit her ass down! That is all Oh, and sorry for the long intro...Vocaroo | Voice message


That is so beautiful.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

If anyone has a particular desire to hear my voice, there's a LP 
* *


----------



## Jewl

@Boss -- Replying with my own voice.  Seems fitting. Sorry if I'm a bit redundant when I speak. ^^' But I like actually speaking to people.  It makes me excited. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Jewl

geniusdexter said:


> Had nothing to do yesterday, so I decided to do an accent challenge, yipeedidoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are the questions:
> 
> 
> 
> -Your name and username
> -Where you’re from.
> -Pronounce the following words: Aunt, Roof, Route, Theater, Iron, Salmon, Caramel, Fire, Water, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Alabama, Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Pajamas, Caught, Naturally, Aluminium, GIF, Tumblr, Crackerjack, Doorknob, Envelope, GPOY.
> -What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?
> -What is a bubbly carbonated drink called?
> -What do you call gym shoes?
> -What do you call your grandparents?
> -What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket?
> -What is the thing you change the TV channel with?
> -Choose a book and read a passage from it.
> Here's the passage:
> 
> 
> 
> -Do you think you have an accent?
> -Be a wizard or a vampire?
> -Do you know anyone on Tumblr in real life?
> -End audio post by saying any THREE words you want.
> 
> 'twas a mess, I was extremely nervous I can't say coke right, lol. There's quite a lot of slipped of tongue caused by my nervousness, aside from the fact that english isn't my mother tongue. Mahahahahah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and don't ask me how did I get my accent from, lol
> 
> By the way, try guessing my type from the recording, guys. See if you can guess it right


This is fun! ^_^ So excited to speak. :tongue: *happy Julia is happy* 

Vocaroo | Voice message --> challenge accepted ^_^ 

I want to ask some questions of other people (so they may answer with their lovely voices, and because I am curious): 

1. What's your favourite colour? ^_^ 
2. Favourite season? Why? 
3. Talk about something you're interesting in. 
4. What is something you value and why? 

That is it.  Should be interesting. Here is my reply to my own questions (don't feel obligated to listen): Vocaroo | Voice message

I get way too much satisfaction out of this. XD


----------



## hazzacanary

Vocaroo | Voice message

I've been thinking about doing one of these for a while now. Seeing as it's remembrance sunday here in the UK tomorrow, I though it would be appropriate to read a poem called "_Dulce et Decorum est"_ (sweet and wonderful it is; the full line is "dulce et decorum est, pro patria mori", which means "sweet and wonderful it is, to die for one's country" - it's a reference to the propaganda used to encourage men to sign up for the army in WW1, and the poem is about the harsh realties the soldiers faced) by the British WW1 poet, Wilfred Owen. So please, enjoy the poem, and hold a minute silence tomorrow at 11 o'clock, to commemorate those who died fighting evil in the 2 world wars, and those involved in conflict afterwards.


----------



## Pete The Lich

I am the hysteric laughter in the background not the best sample... but well yeah enjoy the "model" and listen to my voice :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Boss
your voice is SOO 3w4. it bleeds sultry elitism, subtle disdain for those who can't understand the complexity of your feelings and an Id-ish "I'm the queen bitches!" sort of vibe.


----------



## mushr00m

Haha, seconded^^
I love the husky sound to your voice, hard to explain. But yeah, there is also something really quite enigmatic and I dunno, something quite raw going on there. Very 3w4like haha :laughing::wink:


----------



## RepairmanMan Man

@Boss and @Julia Bell and @Diphenhydramine you guys sound exactly the way I imagined somehow. 

I may put one up myself, tomorrow.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

hazzacanary said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I've been thinking about doing one of these for a while now. Seeing as it's remembrance sunday here in the UK tomorrow, I though it would be appropriate to read a poem called "_Dulce et Decorum est"_ (sweet and wonderful it is; the full line is "dulce et decorum est, pro patria mori", which means "sweet and wonderful it is, to die for one's country" - it's a reference to the propaganda used to encourage men to sign up for the army in WW1, and the poem is about the harsh realties the soldiers faced) by the British WW1 poet, Wilfred Owen. So please, enjoy the poem, and hold a minute silence tomorrow at 11 o'clock, to commemorate those who died fighting evil in the 2 world wars, and those involved in conflict afterwards.


 I think Ill do something similar later.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Since it is remembrance day today, and after @_hazzacanary_ 's very fine reading of Dulce Et Decorum Est Pro Patria Mori, I did my own recording -- sorry, quality is low -- of the hymn I Vow To Thee My Country. I usually do something on remembrance day, dedicated to my grandfather, Trooper William Cox, 4/7 Royal Dragoon Guards, who landed at Gold Beach on 6th June 1944 and was the first allied formation to cross the Seine.

Anyway, again, sorry for the poor quality, its my old laptop fan (new laptop is out of commission temporarily): Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Skum

@*Diphenhydramine *nice choice. I like the idea of reading a poem.

Here's me saying a couple lines of Swedish! Listen to me butcher a language I don't speak!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KnMLhmfmsC

*"Skärva" - Aase Berg*


----------



## Sina

@Julia Bell, @_Swordsman of Mana_, @_mushr00m_

Vocaroo | Voice message

Here's something I had to say about being a 3w4 lol, and I responded to your comments .


----------



## Diphenhydramine

döden said:


> @*Diphenhydramine *nice choice. I like the idea of reading a poem.
> 
> Here's me saying a couple lines of Swedish! Listen to me butcher a language I don't speak!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KnMLhmfmsC
> 
> *"Skärva" - Aase Berg*


 Hey, it SOUNDS authentic... bear in mind I dont know a word of Swedish 




Boss said:


> @





Boss said:


> _Julia Bell_, @_Swordsman of Mana_, @_mushr00m_
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Here's something I had to say about being a 3w4 lol, and I responded to your comments .


 I absolutely cannot fathom your accent. What is it?

I wonder if my voice is Typish. I wonder what a Six voice is like.


----------



## Brownicus

Vocaroo | Voice message

Sorry for gun shot noises, My brother is playing call of duty, but I feel this is my one oppourtunity for a heart to heart for you PerC guys.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

Hello, here's my voice.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

phony said:


> sup' bro.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> (to everyone: please don't be offended by a terrible fake australian accent and incest jokes<3)


 so cute

and an alright accent


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Something completely random or whatever (obviously confused and shit). I clearly cannot be coherent unless talking to someone in a meaningful conversation.

Vocaroo | Voice message

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1iuKwutx0Qd


----------



## phony

So I decided to post my completely non-goofyfake, *real *voice.... 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## phony

Diphenhydramine said:


> so cute
> 
> and an alright accent


daww hehe *hugs*


----------



## milti

phony said:


> So I decided to post my completely non-goofyfake, *real *voice....
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


For some reason, I thought of that Coraline doll movie when I heard that. Listening to that at 4 am seriously creeped me out.  I am scared to turn my lights off.

Don't do that again. :crying:

:crazy: :kitteh:


----------



## Sina

milti said:


> For some reason, I thought of that Coraline doll movie when I heard that. Listening to that at 4 am seriously creeped me out.  I am scared to turn my lights off.
> 
> Don't do that again. :crying:
> 
> :crazy: :kitteh:


Vocaroo | Voice message 




@_phony_ 
I love your voice. It's fuckin adorable. Though, mine is way deeper! :crazy::crazy:


----------



## yankeemofo

I don't think y'all could handle my silky smooth, white chocolate voice. The collective panties of the Interwebs would hit the ground at once!


----------



## Bropenhauer

Totally me.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## phony

milti said:


> For some reason, I thought of that Coraline doll movie when I heard that. Listening to that at 4 am seriously creeped me out.  I am scared to turn my lights off.
> 
> Don't do that again. :crying:
> 
> :crazy: :kitteh:


MUAHAHHAHAHAHAHA >:3 I watched/read Coraline too. Creepeh. I guess I should feel sorta offended huh ._.



Boss said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_phony_
> I love your voice. It's fuckin adorable. Though, mine is way deeper! :crazy::crazy:


hehe daww thank you :3

I don't really sound like that btw.. xD I have a friend who does though,* a lot *like that o_o


----------



## milti

phony said:


> MUAHAHHAHAHAHAHA >:3 I watched/read Coraline too. Creepeh. I guess I should feel sorta offended huh ._.
> 
> 
> 
> hehe daww thank you :3
> 
> I don't really sound like that btw.. xD I have a friend who does though,* a lot *like that o_o


O_O

I bet that friend never got invited to sleepovers. Jk. :laughing: <3


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Maybe I can get a deal? Or do a announcement job. It would be nice.


----------



## scorpion

I sang dis for another thread but no one was responding and then it hit me . . . ouch. 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Yruvm6dOTC


----------



## scorpion

scorpion said:


> I sang dis for another thread but no one was responding and then it hit me . . . ouch.
> Vocaroo | Voice message


oh dear god it won't let me edit this anymore. oh dear god whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhy?


----------



## Dauntless

phony said:


> sup' bro.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> (to everyone: please don't be offended by a terrible fake australian accent and incest jokes<3)


OMG I LOVE THIS SO MUCH, I AM IN HEAVEN.
:kitteh:


----------



## Death Persuades

phony said:


> So I decided to post my completely non-goofyfake, *real *voice....
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


haha your wink face makes me think it's not real. but if it is I don't really hear anything wrong with it.  why would someone judge you?


----------



## Death Persuades

@phony I have been listening to your recordings and I am in love :tongue:


----------



## phony

Dauntless said:


> OMG I LOVE THIS SO MUCH, I AM IN HEAVEN.
> :kitteh:


hehe








ISFjosue0098 said:


> haha your wink face makes me think it's not real. but if it is I don't really hear anything wrong with it.  why would someone judge you?


Haha it isn't my real voice. I sort of sound like a chipmunk, which is why i said it sounded "pretty deep" xD I have a friend who sounds pretty much exactly like that though. It's cute on her, because she's 6'2" and you wouldn't expect it 
Oh oh you should post your voice :3


----------



## Death Persuades

phony said:


> Haha it isn't my real voice. I sort of sound like a chipmunk, which is why i said it sounded "pretty deep" xD I have a friend who sounds pretty much exactly like that though. It's cute on her, because she's 6'2" and you wouldn't expect it
> Oh oh you should post your voice :3



too shy...


----------



## phony

ISFjosue0098 said:


> too shy...


not too shy to play shirtless pirates on youtube though?


----------



## Death Persuades

phony said:


> not too shy to play shirtless pirates on youtube though?


That's like 4 years old


----------



## Antipode

-cowers in corner-

I think my voice sounds too weak :/ 

For now, I blame my softie INFJ personality. (You infj males with deep powerful voices, don't you dare stomp on my delusional excuse!)


----------



## Helios

Vaan said:


> Its strange that so many people say that, but Its nails on a chalkboard to my ears XD.


I could say something similar about myself, haha. xD




The Umbraic Light said:


> -cowers in corner-
> 
> I think my voice sounds too weak :/
> 
> For now, I blame my softie INFJ personality. (You infj males with deep powerful voices, don't you dare stomp on my delusional excuse!)


 If you post your voice, I'll do one. :wink:


----------



## Antipode

Pavane said:


> I could say something similar about myself, haha. xD
> 
> 
> 
> If you post your voice, I'll do one. :wink:


xD But your voice is so freaking amazing. It feels like sitting in front of a fire place while reading a book, sipping hot chocolate, and randomly looking into your spouse's eyes. Or something along those lines.

So it's cheating.


----------



## Helios

The Umbraic Light said:


> xD But your voice is so freaking amazing. It feels like sitting in front of a fire place while reading a book, sipping hot chocolate, and randomly looking into your spouse's eyes. Or something along those lines.
> 
> So it's cheating.


But wouldn't that make you want to talk? 
I'll post one to get you to talk.


----------



## Antipode

Pavane said:


> But wouldn't that make you want to talk?


Damn INTJs and their superior logic. :dry:


----------



## Helios

The Umbraic Light said:


> Damn INTJs and their superior logic. :dry:


*ENTJ now, and here we go:

Vocaroo | Voice message

Meh. :/


----------



## Dauntless

Pavane said:


> *ENTJ now, and here we go:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Meh. :/


YUS!roud:


----------



## Antipode

Pavane said:


> *ENTJ now, and here we go:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Meh. :/


:blushed:

How did you change to ENTJ? :shocked: I did not give you permission.


----------



## Dauntless

The Umbraic Light said:


> :blushed:
> 
> How did you change to ENTJ? :shocked: I did not give you permission.


No time to find popcorn gif, but oh, so looking forward to the reply! :kitteh:


----------



## Antipode

Dauntless said:


> No time to find popcorn gif, but oh, so looking forward to the reply! :kitteh:


I'm losing my Ni-warriors. We were destined to take over the world. Well take over the candy store, but I'm convinced it's the same thing.


----------



## Dauntless

The Umbraic Light said:


> I'm losing my Ni-warriors. We were destined to take over the world. Well take over the candy store, but I'm convinced it's the same thing.


Don't worry, Pax Beauty will cycle back to us soon enough roud:


----------



## Helios

The Umbraic Light said:


> :blushed:
> 
> How did you change to ENTJ? :shocked: I did not give you permission.


Closeted extrovert, lol. And just because I didn't get permission, I'm rolling with it anyway. :wink:


----------



## Antipode

Dauntless said:


> Don't worry, Pax Beauty will cycle back to us soon enough roud:


No. She went all extroverted on us :l 

Haven't you heard? Once you go extro*vert*ed, you never re*vert* back. (That was clever on a whole new cheesy level xD)


----------



## Dark NiTe

Pavane said:


> Closeted extrovert, lol. And just because I didn't get permission, I'm rolling with it anyway. :wink:


----------



## Dark NiTe

Pavane said:


> *ENTJ now, and here we go:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Meh. :/


I hope this isn't supposed to be a testament to your extroversion, or Te-dominant function...


----------



## Antipode

Pavane said:


> Closeted extrovert, lol. And just because I didn't get permission, I'm rolling with it anyway. :wink:


----------



## Helios

benr3600 said:


> I hope this isn't supposed to be a testament to your extroversion, or Te-dominant function...


And why is that? 



The Umbraic Light said:


>


Spit it out. Really. I'm not going to cry.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

How would one distinguish a Te-dominance from someone just casually talking? It isn't as if the person is debrifing some master plan. T != cold/calculated.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

The Umbraic Light said:


>


Vocaroo | Voice message
now post somethin!

come at meh bro.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Oh, we're typing voices now?  :tongue:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0URJiP7XEym


----------



## Diphenhydramine

FlightsOfFancy said:


> omg I would've thought you were from Britain tbh lol


 You can tell from the Br. Eng


----------



## Wellsy

@phony

Screw T.Swift, I like your sound better


----------



## phony

Wellsy said:


> @_phony_
> 
> Screw T.Swift, I like your sound better


Daww :,l My face has the smileyz now. It hurts. 

O3O


----------



## Wellsy

phony said:


> Daww :,l My face has the smileyz now. It hurts.
> 
> O3O


I enjoyed the emphasis on some words and how you do a simple stroke on the uke here and there leaving a lot of room for your voice. It's minimalistic and it works well that way.

Perhaps for this i'll think of something interesting to say for you.


----------



## phony

Wellsy said:


> I enjoyed the emphasis on some words and how you do a simple stroke on the uke here and there leaving a lot of room for your voice. It's minimalistic and it works well that way.
> 
> Perhaps for this i'll think of something interesting to say for you.


Haha, daw Wellsypie, you make it sound like real music making. I didn't strum much because I'm just really bad at strumming xD

Yus, I'd love that  I'd prolly like it even if you were reading the ingredients of pepsi.

woah. it just hit me. you should be a voice actor. or a beat boxer. no, voice actor. no, beat boxer. no, both.


----------



## Dauntless

*@Phony, your voice is funny, clear as air, and a delight to listen to. MOAH! 

Please.

:happy:*


----------



## phony

Dauntless said:


> *@Phony, your voice is funny, clear as air, and a delight to listen to. MOAH!
> 
> Please.
> 
> :happy:*


So so so so glad you liked it<3<3 And you seem happeeehhh-ier, yay O3O

going to bed nao. *nuzzle*


----------



## Dauntless

phony said:


> So so so so glad you liked it<3<3 And you seem happeeehhh-ier, yay O3O
> 
> going to bed nao. *nuzzle*


HAHA, THAT IS THE SAME GIF I WAS GOING TO GIVE YOU! roud:


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Diphenhydramine said:


> You can tell from the Br. Eng


Can you tell what part of murica I'm from? @phony 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## phony

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Can you tell what part of murica I'm from? @_phony_
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


The _United States of_ part... duh...... xD


----------



## geniusdexter

Tried to tell a scary story, but instead it ended abruptly because I got scared. Silly me.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Helios

Vocaroo | Voice message

Reading @The Umbraic Light's post.


----------



## Antipode

Pavane said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Reading @_The Umbraic Light_'s post.


This made me turn red. xD


----------



## ZMX

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JB1GZrXV5p


----------



## narwhalcupcake

@ZXM how did I know you sounded like that XD


----------



## ZMX

narwhalcupcake said:


> @ZXM how did I know you sounded like that XD


Sound like what?


----------



## narwhalcupcake

ZMX said:


> Sound like what?


 Just, what you sounded like.


----------



## HandiAce

Vocaroo | Voice message

No.


----------



## phony

HandiAce said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> No.


Did you say "vent over"? Lol I thought you said "bend over".


----------



## HandiAce

phony said:


> Did you say "vent over"? Lol I thought you said "bend over".


I said "vent over." If I said "bend over", "backwards" probably would've followed XD


----------



## Macona

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## phony

songgg & sickies

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Macona

@phony

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## milti

phony said:


> songgg & sickies
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Sick. So sick. 

​Get well soon. <3


----------



## milti

Oh my God. Okay, so yeah. Uh. This was awkward, lol.

Full marks for guessing which part of the world I'm from just by listening to this.

No marks for people who already know.

Vocaroo | Voice Message


----------



## Diphenhydramine

milti said:


> Oh my God. Okay, so yeah. Uh. This was awkward, lol.
> 
> Full marks for guessing which part of the world I'm from just by listening to this.
> 
> No marks for people who already know.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice Message


 Pakistan.


----------



## milti

Diphenhydramine said:


> Pakistan.


I'm cursing you in Urdu just so you know.


----------



## phony

@milti 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## milti

phony said:


> @_milti_
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Phoneeeeehhhhhh!!!!

Vocaroo | Voice message

Here's my reply to your reply. <3

Edit: Here's Vocaroo | Voice message (Part 2) because I lost my train of thought in the first one. :/


----------



## unINFalliPle

Wah. May have allergies. :crazy:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AFxBMysnQp
1984-George Orwell. Page 30.
@*Monsieur Melancholy *


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

unINFalliPle said:


> Wah. May have allergies. :crazy:
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 1984-George Orwell. Page 30.
> @*Monsieur Melancholy *


I literally have/had that book on a shelf right above my head. I followed along. I can detect your accent. Lovely voice. :happy:

I finished off the passage:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s07entAFnPuB


----------



## unINFalliPle

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I literally have/had that book on a shelf right above my head. I followed along. I can detect your accent. Lovely voice. :happy:
> 
> I finished off the passage:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Hey, thanks.  What a lovely voice. < I said this before reading your comment. XD
I'm a little self conscious of mine. 
Accent.  Some people say they hear a french accent, french Canadian, I guess. But, the truth is my french is not so great. XD I've just lived here all my life. 
Yay!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

unINFalliPle said:


> Hey, thanks.  What a lovely voice. < I said this before reading your comment. XD
> I'm a little self conscious of mine.
> Accent.  Some people say they hear a french accent, french Canadian, I guess. But, the truth is my french is not so great. XD I've just lived here all my life.
> Yay!


I suppose I'm supposed to have a Newfoundland accent. I clearly am lacking one, as you can tell (if you know what one sounds like).

But I caught your French accent by the way you pronounced your 'TH' sounds kind of like a 'D' sound. It's cute. :laughing:


----------



## narwhalcupcake

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I literally have/had that book on a shelf right above my head. I followed along. I can detect your accent. Lovely voice. :happy:
> 
> I finished off the passage:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


 @Monsieur Melancholy! I finally heard it! I saw other videos, but you didn't really talk. You have a pleasant voice ^_^ I wasn't expecting that! :kitteh:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

narwhalcupcake said:


> @_Monsieur Melancholy_! I finally heard it! I saw other videos, but you didn't really talk. You have a pleasant voice ^_^ I wasn't expecting that! :kitteh:


:blushed: Aw shucks. I do get complimented on my voice a fair bit. That and my girly handwriting.

Post yours now kplz?


----------



## narwhalcupcake

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> :blushed: Aw shucks. I do get complimented on my voice a fair bit. That and my girly handwriting.
> 
> Post yours now kplz?


Haha guys with girly handwriting XD I don't think I have that  What does "girly" handwriting look like? 
"Post yours now plz?" >me :shocked: Erg. I guess someone was bound to ask 

I don't know... *awkward face* My brother was telling me yesterday how annoying it was. Though he doesn't seem annoyed with my mother's, and everyone says we sound the same XD That gets lightly annoying itself, I want my own voice! Not my moms! >.< He said he was joking, I'm just trying to make up an excuse not to!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

narwhalcupcake said:


> Haha guys with girly handwriting XD I don't think I have that  What does "girly" handwriting look like?


I guess it's all neat and tidy and has a tendency to be swirly and loopy instead of jagged and blunt. That also could be a very good way of describing how I use language as well, not just how I physically put it to paper. roud:

Maybe there should be a "Post Your Handwriting" thread. Would be interesting to see the handwriting styles of different types.


----------



## narwhalcupcake

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I guess it's all neat and tidy and has a tendency to be swirly and loopy instead of jagged and blunt. That also could be a very good way of describing how I use language as well, not just how I physically put it to paper. roud:
> 
> Maybe there should be a "Post Your Handwriting" thread. Would be interesting to see the handwriting styles of different types.


Interesting idea, that would be pretty cool. I wonder if there are any frequencies in handwriting styles with types... I wanted to do a questioning face, but there was none! Hmph. Uh, *questioning face* haha


----------



## Elrohir

Haha I had to do this!
Vocaroo | Voice message

Bonus Point 1 if you can guess what my native language is.
Bonus Point 2 if you can even guess what I read there


----------



## Jebediah

Elrohir said:


> Haha I had to do this!
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Bonus Point 1 if you can guess what my native language is.
> Bonus Point 2 if you can even guess what I read there


Native language... Portuguese?


----------



## Revolutionist

@cursive I dig the passion. It seems you really got into it until the end with the hurried "OK Bye". And No - it wasn't annoying XD
@Momeni No music? No offensive jokes? My day has been ruined :O


----------



## monemi

Revolutionist said:


> @_Mom_eni No music? No offensive jokes? My day has been ruined :O


Do you need a shoulder to cry on? :tongue:


----------



## Elrohir

Revolutionist said:


> 1. Gotta Be german or some Eastern European language 2. Poe?


Both true!
Austrian german and Poe!


----------



## Revolutionist

@Momeni I haven't exactly posted my voice so I guess it isn't fair of me to expect too much more


----------



## Xenograft

Revolutionist said:


> @_Mom_eni I haven't exactly posted my voice so I guess it isn't fair of me to expect too much more


Do it, then. It'll take you five seconds and suddenly you'll feel more connected with the forum.

_(Not really.)_


----------



## Revolutionist

Vocaroo | Voice message

I didn't listen to it. Maybe should have practiced XD.


----------



## Orchidion

Elrohir said:


> Both true!
> Austrian german and Poe!


You are perhaps the 3rd here on Perc I have seen so far, who lives in austria. Where do you live exactly?


----------



## Elrohir

Orchidion said:


> You are perhaps the 3rd here on Perc I have seen so far, who lives in austria. Where do you live exactly?


I live near Graz


----------



## johnnyyukon

Kind of sort of scottish,


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## olonny

johnnyyukon said:


> Kind of sort of scottish,
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


that's scary (and somehow sexy at the same time :laughing. But to my non native ear it sounds pretty acurate


----------



## Timetokill

Vocaroo | Voice message :tongue:


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


ENTP, very ENTP


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


your voice is cute =P


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> ENTP, very ENTP


Well, that stops me from doing the "OMG I have rampant Fi!" thread I was planning.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Swordsman of Mana said:


> your voice is cute =P


:wink:
Only my voice? You haven't seen the rest of me!

What about your voice?


----------



## muslamicinfidel

Popped my vocaroo cherry

Vocaroo | Voice message

:ninja:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Cosmic Hobo said:


> :wink:
> Only my voice? You haven't seen the rest of me!


well, let's see the rest of you :wink:



> What about your voice?


Vocaroo | Voice message
Vocaroo | Voice message

PS: my voice is very head resonance-y today. normally the timbre is more like a bass-baritone


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Swordsman of Mana said:


> well, let's see the rest of you :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> PS: my voice is very head resonance-y today. normally the timbre is more like a bass-baritone


Nice voice - both spoken and singing! You're definitely not a tenor... I can hear the resonance; reminds me of old school Hollywood.


----------



## Maiko_Hima

muslamicinfidel said:


> Popped my vocaroo cherry
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> :ninja:


"Thanks for listening"


----------



## aja675




----------



## Sylarz

Screw it. I'm doing poetry.

10 points to the person who knows the poem
10 point to the person who knows the movie in which these lines were recited.

*Warning! I just realized these recorded loudly for some reason. *
Vocaroo | Voice message

edit: Alright here's normal speaking for science.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1v81yKh9IK4


----------



## Sylarz

*Warning! I just realized these recorded loudly for some reason. *

Ah! I just realized I can do other languages. Such fun.

Language 1: 10 points to the person who knows which language it is in:

Vocaroo | Voice message

Language 2: 10 points to the person who knows which language it is in:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Whoa, what happened to my post?


----------



## 7rr7s

@Veggie Personality and the Cafe Kids first hit single. @wickedly is triggered. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## 7rr7s

@*perpetuallyreticent* @*Drunk Parrot * @pobrecita


----------



## Veggie

BlueChristmas06 said:


> @Veggie Personality and the Cafe Kids first hit single. @wickedly is triggered.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Hahaha.

Maybe I'll provide percussion or something and spare you of my vocals on the next if I can partake.

"Veggie, when I'm high you sound like such a valley girl that it's like you're parodying a valley girl"


----------



## Veggie

BlueChristmas06 said:


> @Veggie Personality and the Cafe Kids first hit single. @wickedly is triggered.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


"What triggered Wickedly?"

The question, the conspiracy, the phenomenon.


----------



## 7rr7s

Veggie said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Maybe I'll provide percussion or something and spare you of my vocals on the next if I can partake.
> 
> "Veggie, when I'm high you sound like such a valley girl that it's like you're parodying a valley girl"


XD. Well, it would be better than me and Alia's drunken duet of Baby It's Cold Outside. Maybe you can sing Barbie Girl or something. 


Veggie said:


> "What triggered Wickedly?"
> 
> The question, the conspiracy, the phenomenon.


piano revealed that wick is not Mooni's crush. piano is also a Christmas tree.


----------



## Veggie

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Maybe you can sing Barbie Girl or something.


I'm with the DJ?


----------



## Veggie

BlueChristmas06 said:


> piano revealed that wick is not Mooni's crush. piano is also a Christmas tree.


Ooohhhh Christmas tree.

Only I'm imagining that like.

Darn you, you troublemaker you.


----------



## 7rr7s

Veggie said:


> I'm with the DJ?


You could always do this. 








Veggie said:


> Ooohhhh Christmas tree.
> 
> Only I'm imagining that like.
> 
> Darn you, you troublemaker you.



;D. Veggie Christmas Special!!!


----------



## ethylene

For shits'n giggles.
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## wickedly

BlueChristmas06 said:


> @Veggie Personality and the Cafe Kids first hit single. @wickedly is triggered.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


i am not amused


----------



## olonny

Setrleua said:


> *Warning! I just realized these recorded loudly for some reason. *
> 
> Ah! I just realized I can do other languages. Such fun.
> 
> Language 1: 10 points to the person who knows which language it is in:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Language 2: 10 points to the person who knows which language it is in:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


That was très einfach!! Can I have a bonus of 5 points for saying you have a very attractive voice? 

I also tried the poem-film thingy but... no idea sorry. I'm not very into poems, I'm much more into languages. So, any other language you can do? Any other language challenge?

PS. You Aussie, right? Or is my accent detector broken?


----------



## olonny

Following @Setrleua idea, here's a game to recognize languages 

Both languages are included in the audio clip. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Angina Jolie

@olonny 1. Hungarian (not fully sure of this, sounds a bit asian sometimes) 2. Spanish? @Setrleua 1. German (or dutch) and french

@olonny don't kill me, i needed content for showing off my sexually stimulating voice (boner alert) Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## olonny

pomPOM said:


> @olonny 1. Hungarian (not fully sure of this, sounds a bit asian sometimes) 2. Spanish?


Well, it sounded Asian because I was trying Korean :laughing: not very fluent so probably that's why. The second one is not Spanish, but you're close, I won't say no more 




pomPOM said:


> @olonny don't kill me, i needed content for showing off my sexually stimulating voice (boner alert) Vocaroo | Voice message


That was pretty cool, girl!


----------



## olonny

so @pomPOM gave me an idea and I'm doing my text as well 

Vocaroo | Voice message

For being my own text I get too tongue-tied!


----------



## Sylarz

olonny said:


> That was très einfach!! Can I have a bonus of 5 points for saying you have a very attractive voice?
> 
> I also tried the poem-film thingy but... no idea sorry. I'm not very into poems, I'm much more into languages. So, any other language you can do? Any other language challenge?
> 
> PS. You Aussie, right? Or is my accent detector broken?


Thanks 

25 points awarded to olonny! Magnifique ^^

French and German. Correct.

Yes I am Australian!

I could do more languages by reading.

This one will be too easy, but I appologize for my accent:

Vocaroo | Voice message

Another easy one. I apologize profusely for the accent.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------

